# Is this forum dead or what?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not showing any signs of life.

*Stand clear............*


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Probably everybody is still playing with their new Christmas toys. They’ll be back soon.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Seems like it has been quiet since the holidays.

I have been checking in and learning some stuff, good posts on new products.

Jeff M


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Admin said:


> Seems like it has been quiet since the holidays.
> 
> I have been checking in and learning some stuff, good posts on new products.
> 
> Jeff M


More like since the new improved format was installed without asking those who have to use it.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Make a video of you using it on your self you would get all kinds of comments on that thread.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Make a video of you using it on your self you would get all kinds of comments on that thread.


I had a cardioversion done last summer. They only had to shock me once to get my heart back to a normal rhythm.

You'd think that Yahoo would have covered it and made a big deal out of it. But noooooo.......they had to do more stories on the Kardashian's.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

No, but maybe some of us are circling the drain.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw a rifle today that I must have. I'm trying to find a way to take $3300 out of bank account with out anyone ( wife ) noticing. I will then need $400 for a scope mount. There should be like a " go gun me page" people could set up for these situations.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just make sure you update your will and name me as a beneficiary before you draw that money out, cuz your wife will probably kill you when she finds out. I know mine would. 

Here’s an idea. Got a friend in the home improvement business? Pour some water on the floor somewhere then notice it and show her and call your friend for an estimate on a roof repair. It would cost probably $3500 and you could pay him, then get the cash back to get the gun. She likely will never go up on the roof to see the repair.  Just an idea.....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Never had that problem buy a gun but she hit the ceiling when I spent $2,000.00 on a saddle.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Never had that problem buy a gun but she hit the ceiling when I spent $2,000.00 on a saddle.


Probably because you said: "Honey, look what I bought for you!"


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Just make sure you update your will and name me as a beneficiary before you draw that money out, cuz your wife will probably kill you when she finds out. I know mine would.
> 
> Here's an idea. Got a friend in the home improvement business? Pour some water on the floor somewhere then notice it and show her and call your friend for an estimate on a roof repair. It would cost probably $3500 and you could pay him, then get the cash back to get the gun. She likely will never go up on the roof to see the repair.  Just an idea.....


Pure Genius.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

This thread is alive and well.. Many people visit it, and just don’t feel a need to comment,, which in many cases, is a real good thing


My comments included.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Does seem slow around here these days.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Probably because you said: "Honey, look what I bought for you!"


No it is because I didn't buy it for her


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> More like since the new improved format was installed without asking those who have to use it.
> 
> GW


I agree 100%....... The admin posted in a prior post that the "so called new and improved" format was easier for them with disregard that it was not very user friendly.

This is just a forum where folks post questions and items of interest to others. This is not any fancy web page or social media site so there was no need for a change that is far less user friendly than the old forum....... My opinion is that is the reason this site somewhat died.

Change for the sake of change didn't work out so good.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta say, my wife is great. If I want a new m/c or another firearm, it's my decision. I'm quite conservative with our money. She knows by now, if I should decide to buy something, she'll hit me only once over the head with a cast iron frying pan. 

If I remain conscious, it's a go and I get what I want.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mine never has a problem with gun buys but that is because guns are cheaper than horses.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll Start a what did you buy in 2019 thread okay


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

*Is this forum dead or what?*

Well to be all negative, I gotta say, I've yet to see someone come in and ask a question about possible problems with a new model or an existing problem with a gun they own that they were not told they were _*LIMP WRISTING*_, don't know how to clean the gun or even lying.
Not the best way to keep new members IMO!

BTW, those people don't usually come back..... Just Sayin.

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It reminds me to never buy USA Today unless I have to line the bird cage.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Gotta say, my wife is great. If I want a new m/c or another firearm, it's my decision. I'm quite conservative with our money. She knows by now, if I should decide to buy something, she'll hit me only once over the head with a cast iron frying pan.
> 
> If I remain conscious, it's a go and I get what I want.


She's hoping the concussion will make you forget what you wanted to buy.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> More like since the new improved format was installed without asking those who have to use it.
> 
> GW


Unfortunately I was not given much notice on the updates so I was unable to give you guys more notice. This is much needed for the forum to keep running since the old software was dying and unable to keep up with current technology products.



Cait43 said:


> I agree 100%....... The admin posted in a prior post that the "so called new and improved" format was easier for them with disregard that it was not very user friendly.
> 
> This is just a forum where folks post questions and items of interest to others. This is not any fancy web page or social media site so there was no need for a change that is far less user friendly than the old forum....... My opinion is that is the reason this site somewhat died.
> 
> Change for the sake of change didn't work out so good.


Well, vBulletin was having so many security and performance issues that it was unable to handle the evolving forum product line and was very dated. We are in the process of switching over our network of sites to this new software.

We are not completely done with this site yet, it will be getting some more features and updates in 2019 but the backbone will stay the same..

Jeff M

Jeff M


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Good luck with that.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's the new format. I know that I have not been visiting this site as often as I did before the change. It is a shame.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Aw.......come on you guys, it's not all that bad. I come here for the company that the forum keeps anyways.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I saw a rifle today that I must have. I'm trying to find a way to take $3300 out of bank account with out anyone ( wife ) noticing. I will then need $400 for a scope mount. There should be like a " go gun me page" people could set up for these situations.


You have to sneak one past your Wife? Your joking, right? When I was 10 I snuck things past my Mother. Since then I decide what I'm going to do. If I want something I make sure I can afford it, and then I buy it. My Wife knew I bought a new car when I drove it home. Sneak one past the Wife? Man that's childish. Did you think it would be regarded as clever or funny?


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I like the new format very much,, like how I can find new posts very easily.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tangof said:


> You have to sneak one past your Wife? Your joking, right? When I was 10 I snuck things past my Mother. Since then I decide what I'm going to do. If I want something I make sure I can afford it, and then I buy it. My Wife knew I bought a new car when I drove it home. Sneak one past the Wife? Man that's childish. Did you think it would be regarded as clever or funny?


Sorry, i disagree... Back when I was married, I did this a few times myself


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Seems dishonest to me. Also, last time I looked I actually earned money, so I guess I could decide how to spend it. This "Snuck one past the Wife" doesn't strike you as acting like a naughty boy?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As I've implied in the past, I have a very supportive wife. If I want something, I go buy it. She does as well. 

I suppose that we've arrived at that stage in our life that we can do that.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Back many years ago when I had 4 kids growing up and all the bills that go with them I would squirrel away money so I could buy guns ammo saddles horses. Several times I caught hell over some thing I bought for me instead of putting all that money into household funds.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Tangof said:


> You have to sneak one past your Wife? Your joking, right? When I was 10 I snuck things past my Mother. Since then I decide what I'm going to do. If I want something I make sure I can afford it, and then I buy it. My Wife knew I bought a new car when I drove it home. Sneak one past the Wife? Man that's childish. Did you think it would be regarded as clever or funny?


Almost as bad as taking advise from some kind of wana be life coach.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

It wasn't advice. If you want to live your life as a grown man there's no need to Squirrel away or put one over on your spouse. I never bought a gun and let a bill go unpaid. I never bought something I couldn't afford. I also never, ever asked permission. I've been married 42 years, both kid's through college, no student loans or other credit. My Wife and I split the bill's. She never, ever asks my permission to buy anything. No need to sneak or hide anything. but then again we're both Adult's


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how I can get more trophy points ? This may be my new calling in life, the pursuit of trophy points !


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Philco said:


> Can anyone tell me how I can get more trophy points ? This may be my new calling in life, the pursuit of trophy points !


Pay Steve and Paratrooper to like your replies


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Not showing any signs of life...


...Like me, a few days ago.
And look where I am now: I walked to the mailbox and back, _twice_, to put out and to collect our mail.

Both the forum and I need occasional quiet periods.
But neither of us is quite as moribund as some people imagine.

Gotta go: Jean has made a very appetizing dinner, and I'm gonna make it all disappear!


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Philco said:


> Can anyone tell me how I can get more trophy points ? This may be my new calling in life, the pursuit of trophy points !


See attached list I believe they are the same here.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Pay Steve and Paratrooper to like your replies


I charge $5.00 per point and I do accept PayPal.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If they transferred all our likes from the old board, I'd have them all.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Philco said:


> Can anyone tell me how I can get more trophy points ? This may be my new calling in life, the pursuit of trophy points !


It's sorta like Pokemon Go, You drive around the internet until you find some.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I charge $5.00 per point and I do accept PayPal.


I will do it for $3 bucks



BackyardCowboy said:


> If they transferred all our likes from the old board, I'd have them all.


Unfornataley the two systems did not sync you, think of it as a fresh start

Jeff M


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They need to have points for being a Smart A$$.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would have them all twice. Now just like kiddies playing t-ball we get participation trophies for having our first and thirtieth posts. No thanks.

GW


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

You ought to see certain Glock forums, now those things really are dead.
I posted a Reba McIntyre video on one of them, "Is There Life Out There?"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rumor is, the first member to acquire 1000 pts. will win a 2019 Ford F-150 pick-up.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Tangof said:


> It wasn't advice. If you want to live your life as a grown man there's no need to Squirrel away or put one over on your spouse. I never bought a gun and let a bill go unpaid. I never bought something I couldn't afford. I also never, ever asked permission. I've been married 42 years, both kid's through college, no student loans or other credit. My Wife and I split the bill's. She never, ever asks my permission to buy anything. No need to sneak or hide anything. but then again we're both Adult's


Of course I was just joking. Me and my wife do however discuss most major purchases guns included. If it wasn't for the fact that I just bought a new house with a considerable amount of property and just bought a new tractor for this property it would not be an issue. Congratulations on 42 years of marriage. We will celebrate 24 in march. No unpaid bills here either or unpaid debts. I work very hard to support us both. My wife no longer works due to her MS. Dealing with a chronic illness is a struggle. I am very fortunate to be able to provide excellent medical care and support us both. PEACE


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Rumor is, the first member to acquire 1000 pts. will win a 2019 Ford F-150 pick-up.


But it will be an old truck before anyone gets 1000 pts.

GW


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> But it will be an old truck before anyone gets 1000 pts.
> 
> GW


It would be Vintage by than, have you guys seen the market old square body GM trucks?

Jeff M


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Of course I was just joking. Me and my wife do however discuss most major purchases guns included. If it wasn't for the fact that I just bought a new house with a considerable amount of property and just bought a new tractor for this property it would not be an issue. Congratulations on 42 years of marriage. We will celebrate 24 in march. No unpaid bills here either or unpaid debts. I work very hard to support us both. My wife no longer works due to her MS. Dealing with a chronic illness is a struggle. I am very fortunate to be able to provide excellent medical care and support us both. PEACE


 I apologize. Not my business to snap at you like that. I'll just say it touched a nerve. For two terms (four years) I was Chief Steward for the local AFGE. Most of my duties were representing Federal LEO'S in disciplinary actions. Alcohol or Drugs? They put you in a program. Abuse of sick leave? Never stuck. Excessive force? If you didn't get at least a few you weren't doing your job. Failure To Pay Just Debt's? They fired you. Every time I met with an Officer about not paying his bills his response was "My Wife handles the money." After the second warning, and a day of leave without pay, I would meet with the Officer and his Wife. I would tell them the same thing I told every one of the dozen or so in the situation. "You got a second warning you won't get a third." I offered a paid for session with a professional financial advisor. A very few took it. Most Wives got angry and refused. In almost every case the Wife was hiding bill's the Husband was unaware of. Sometimes the Husband was. The Wife was usually a credit card addict or a Wal-Mart Queen or both. The Husband a secret gambler. I got fed up and advised one Wife to let her Husband handle the finances since he had a degree in business. She sniffed "He can't handle money." I blurted out "Neither can you, apparently." Before she could explode I handed the business card from the financial advisor and told them to have the bill sent to the Union. Anyway, I saw good career's thrown away and marriages fail because of the need to "Hide" some cash away incur a hidden debt. Again, I'm sorry for spouting off.


----------



## Marturo (Jan 13, 2019)

SamBond said:


> Not the best way to keep new members IMO!
> 
> BTW, those people don't usually come back..... Just Sayin


 I just joined today & thought everyone was still on Christmas vacation.
I predict that will all change as everyone has a chance to shoot their new
Christmas toys.


----------



## gergemall (Jan 26, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> Not showing any signs of life.
> 
> *Stand clear............*
> View attachment 16870


good info here


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Rumor is, the first member to acquire 1000 pts. will win a 2019 Ford F-150 pick-up.


I heard it's a 1974 F100 6 cylinder - 4 cylinders functioning.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Nope, it’s a 2019 Bronco


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

This thread appears to be very active. 
-Philip


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Is that 2019 Ford F-150 a baseline model, or, can the winner pick and choose how it's equipped?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To quote Henry Ford " you have it any color you like as long as it is black." Paratrooper is misleading every one it is a 19 model ford pick-up but it is a 1919 model


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> To quote Henry Ford " you have it any color you like as long as it is black." Paratrooper is misleading every one it is a 19 model ford pick-up but it is a 1919 model


You're just saying that so you get more points so that you can win that 2019 Ford F-150.

Don't fall for it folks, give me your points.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...folks, *give me your points*. [emphasis added]


That's what happened to Cæsar on the Ides of March.
He asked the Roman Senate for their points...
So Brutus and Cassius made certain that he got them!

All 23 of them, if I remember correctly.
What a bloody mess that was!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's what happened to Cæsar on the Ides of March.
> He asked the Roman Senate for their points...
> So Brutus and Cassius made certain that he got them!
> 
> ...


Friends, Romans, Countrymen.... Lend me your Points.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I do have a few hollow points I could spare


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Some here thrived on conflict, it spread like wildfire they had there favorites and they had a list of gun companies that they just had to bash no matter how much they improved their new models they would cling to some past model that had problems. But now that the old format is gone there having trouble adjusting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cannon said:


> Some here thrived on conflict...they had there [_sic_] favorites and they had a list of gun companies that they just had to bash...


Hey...
If it isn't a Colt-made 1911 in .45 ACP, it just isn't worth considering.
And if you don't carry it in a hand-made leather holster, on a hand-made leather belt, you're just not doing it right.
[/Snark]


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

But Steve you retired


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon said:


> Some here thrived on conflict, it spread like wildfire they had there favorites and they had a list of gun companies that they just had to bash no matter how much they improved their new models they would cling to some past model that had problems. But now that the old format is gone there having trouble adjusting.


One company cannot be a list.

GW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Goldwing said:


> One company cannot be a list.
> 
> GW


Guns I will shit talk, in order.
*Bryco/Jennings and like kind
*Taurus
*Kimber
*Hi Point
*Remington handguns, especially the R51
*Canik
*1st run Rugers, post the inevitable recall they do pretty good.
*Springfield XD, extra snark for presence of "grip zone"

I think that about covers it.

The big thing is that I don't feel the need to do it in EVERY thread about those guns.

Back to the original topic, this forum has always been pretty slow.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> Some here thrived on conflict, it spread like wildfire they had there favorites and they had a list of gun companies that they just had to bash no matter how much they improved their new models they would cling to some past model that had problems. But now that the old format is gone there having trouble adjusting.


It's not a matter of thriving on conflict. It's more of a matter of warning people not to buy cheaply made junk guns. As a connoisseur of those guns. You just can't seem to accept that.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome Back VAMarine


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Guns I will shit talk, in order.
> *Bryco/Jennings and like kind
> *Taurus
> *Kimber
> ...


I forgot to include Sig's P238 & P938. Those suck too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Welcome Back VAMarine


Thank ya!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> I forgot to include Sig's P238 & P938. Those suck too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Glad you're not opinionated or nuthin.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Glad you're not opinionated or nuthin.


Don't get me started on TTAG. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Guns I will shit talk, in order.
> *Bryco/Jennings and like kind
> *Taurus
> *Kimber
> ...


I have seen everyone of those listed that had a model that failed with the exception of Hi Point. I'm sure it's happened, I've just never seen it. You missed Colt, Smith and Wesson, and Glock. I have never had a failure in CZ's, but sooner or later I will. Ammunition and magazines will cause it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My Glock will fail me when I fail it. So far we're even! 

Gw


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tangof said:


> I have seen everyone of those listed that had a model that failed with the exception of Hi Point...I have never had a failure in CZ's, but sooner or later I will. _Ammunition and magazines will cause it. _[emphasis added]


In my own experience, most semi-auto failures are caused by bad magazines (or magazines in the process of going bad).
The only ammunition failure I've ever had was due to my own inattention, once while reloading a large quantity of practice cartridges.
(But that's with M1911s, and G.I. magazines. I don' know 'bout that other stuff.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Tangof said:


> I have seen everyone of those listed that had a model that failed with the exception of Hi Point. I'm sure it's happened, I've just never seen it. You missed Colt, Smith and Wesson, and Glock. I have never had a failure in CZ's, but sooner or later I will. Ammunition and magazines will cause it.


All guns will have a failure or malfunction at some point. Not all manufactures have a history of recalls, law suits, poor materials, poor customer service, parts falling off guns etc. Some have combinations of all of the above.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

VA to calm your soul turn to following the greatest Saint John Moses Browning.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Firearms have just as high a failure rate as do their human counter-parts.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon said:


> Some here thrived on conflict, it spread like wildfire they had* there *favorites and they had a list of gun companies that they just had to bash no matter how much they improved their new models they would cling to some past model that had problems. But now that the old format is gone *there* having trouble adjusting.


If I were a grade school teacher you would get a D on this post. There refers to a place. They're is a contraction of they are.
The truth is that you Cannon used most of your posts to goad members into an argument about half-assed Brazillion handguns. You are doing it again with this post that I quoted yet again.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cannon's Posts: They're ain't no there there.
(...with apologies to Gertrude Stein)


----------

